# Afternoon Pintails



## Leftysbowman (Aug 12, 2010)

Managed 4 limits of Pintails...not bad for a two hour hunt! If only the rest of the birds were working the dekes as well! The ice was a big help as well! Would have been done sooner if I could shoot...been a few outings since they were coming in that close  !!

[attachment=2:6i0yvz5o]photo 1.JPG[/attachment:6i0yvz5o]

[attachment=1:6i0yvz5o]photo 2.JPG[/attachment:6i0yvz5o]

[attachment=0:6i0yvz5o]photo 3.JPG[/attachment:6i0yvz5o]


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job on the pinners


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice work! Now that archery season is over and school is wrapping up I need to go find some ducks. I have a good friend from the Basin that wants a pintail for his wall, so hopefully I can get into em like you did.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice looking sprigs. I need to shoot some pinnies. Have not shot one all year. I have a feeling they will be coming now that the ice is starting to form.


----------



## Leftysbowman (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah I have been seeing a few lately but we were seeing groups of 10 or more and they were all drakes...the singles and doubles were coming in on a string!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Killer boat bud!!!


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Good shooting Buddy! Love the stencil on that Widow Maker!


----------



## Leftysbowman (Aug 12, 2010)

chuck harsin said:


> Good shooting Buddy! Love the stencil on that Widow Maker!


Having a blast on it!! I hear we will be getting a few more mph out of it soon :mrgreen: !! Jays did a great job on the paint work for sure! The layout boats would have been fun as well!!


----------



## cwnhtr (Nov 29, 2012)

Great looking pins and an awesome looking dog.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

nothing better than a limit of pintails.


----------

